# TUNA Tackle ?(minimum)



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

ok here is my dilemma

rod #1: Penn 950 ssm with 50lbs Braid (900m) matched to a 950ssm 24kg rod 7'....100lbs shock leader 12 feet...running 120kg snap....attached to 3m diving halco 120mm

rod #2: Shimano 4000 reel with 20lbs braid (lots) matched to a Shimano snapper 9kg rod 7'....50lbs leader 12 feet...running 120kg snap....attached to 4m diving rapala 100mm

MY PROBLEM I THINK?...: the second rod may not be good enough for SBT's?

am I dreaming or just go out and buy another #1 rod & reel setup?

im also going to run a baby black magic skirt 
NICE XMAS COLOURS


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

It will be fine if you have plenty of time.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

ajbigfish said:


> It will be fine if you have plenty of time.


time?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

ok...done....ill keep the 20lbs outfit for snapper etc and use the one big outfit for SBT while I get a another one...thanks all


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks indie


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

bastard :lol:


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

salticrak said:


> On a yak to lift a big tunas head from doing his circle work you need a stiff stick, 15kg stick should be good.


or a set of pedals to keep turning their head so they come up by themselves. On longtails to 15kg i prefer 40lb mono, 20lb braid, 3500 reel, 6-8kg rod. Anywhere between 10 and 60 minutes to get them in. It depends on the fish, not its weight. This was my quickest on 20lb at 9:48 mins for approx a 12kg fish.




30lb braid on a 10-15kg stick, 4500 reel will reduce most fights back to 20-30 mins. Better if they are over 15kg, you want to release or there are sharks about. Cant see much use for heavier tackle on a yak. The kayak provides the rest of the drag.


----------



## Penno (Dec 2, 2005)

G


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I intend using 4000 size Daiwa reels (TD Advantage and Caldia with 20lb and 30lb braid respectively), one with a 6-10kg Diawa Tierra for SPs and the other on a 8-15kg Silstar crystal blue. The 4000 Diawa reels are around the size of a 5000 Shimano (may even be a bit bigger) - I have bigger reels but based on what others on this forum use to catch Tuna (as per Paulo's post), these seem to be about right. The reels have enough drag and I'm comfortable that the rods have enough grunt and as Paulo points out, the yak provides extra drag.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Regards all


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Now you've proved you can SWOFF mulloway - come on, SWOFF a tuna, that would make you as legendary as the Qld yakkers catching marlin


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Haha


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Pfft! Wimp ;-)


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

Seems adequate

This is where a lever drag overhead is invaluable,as you can work around a preset strikedrag
or a peddle yak for being able to move off and put pressure on from a angle which can help plane the fish up to surface

anyhow
Go get em!


----------

